# trayler ?



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

my grandma recently rented her trayler out to some drug addicts and thay tor it up any idea on a cheep yet dependabol replacements for countertops outside chimny covering
flooring
and panneling ? ? ? ?


not a very good idea i will post pics eather today or tomarow


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

pleas help we half to have this done by feb


we need all the input we can get


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry spelled alot of stuff wrong


----------



## premierrenovation (Oct 25, 2007)

kissdude said:


> sorry spelled alot of stuff wrong


That is the understatement of the year. I hav kno clu whach u is axking


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

i need to find a cheap wood for the floor in my grandmas trailer


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

You can use standard plywood with one finished side. Sand it, screw it and glue it down and put a clear poly coat on it, or paint it. I'm assuming you're looking for a low budget quick fix. The other option would be assuming there is a solid sub floor without damage, you could buy the 12inch peel and stick tiles. They cost about .45 cents a piece.


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

thanx dude :boat: 







joesdad said:


> You can use standard plywood with one finished side. Sand it, screw it and glue it down and put a clear poly coat on it, or paint it. I'm assuming you're looking for a low budget quick fix. The other option would be assuming there is a solid sub floor without damage, you could buy the 12inch peel and stick tiles. They cost about .45 cents a piece.


----------

